# Nice bikes on auctionzip



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Mar 4, 2017)

https://www.cowanauctions.com/auction/2232017-advertising-and-toys-timed-bidsquare-auction-ends-36


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 4, 2017)

That b6 is clean!.. 41

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bikeyard (Mar 4, 2017)

There goes my bid


----------



## bikeyard (Mar 6, 2017)

Sold for $2500.  Add in the 23% for bidding and the $340 quote for shipping and that is up there


----------



## stoney (Mar 6, 2017)

Wow that 23% buyers premium is asinine, so is the shipping.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 6, 2017)

If that was an original paint bike then even with the premium and shipping I don't think that was a bad deal. That would have to be one of the nicest '41s in existence and outfitted with dual drums no less. V/r Shawn


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 6, 2017)

23%!!! That is an outrageous premium!  I can't tell if that bike is restored, I'm thinking its not but it s hard to tell.


----------



## Clark58mx (Mar 6, 2017)

I was going to bid on all the bikes. But when you factor in the premium and the outrageous shipping cost, it's getting to high. I think that's a fair price for that men's 41.


----------



## bikeyard (Mar 6, 2017)

They called about an hour before the end of the auction.  The bike was original and was purchased from Memory Lane at one point.  They also knew it was a 41.  Definitely a well equipped bike


----------



## bobcycles (Mar 6, 2017)

Basically an NOS B6.  In fact the girls bike and Monark looked pretty much NOS.
You would own the nicest 41 BA607 known until someone could find one in an orig shipping box
 Skies the limit on what that B6 is worth.....even with the fees a very good deal.
I bid it up close to the hammer amount...oh well...

If NOS Krate bikes bring 10G?

Then this bike should be 20G ....whole different ball game as a collectible bicycle


----------



## ricobike (Mar 6, 2017)

The B6's were owned by my buddy Israel at one time.  He had bought it from Larry Busch at Memory Lanes back when they were in Perrysburg and we were there for a swap meet.  Larry had it hanging in the back room from the ceiling and It was all NOS and clean as a whistle.  Israel sold them to a guy at Memory Lanes in Grand Rapids a number of years ago.  I guess this is who the seller is now.  One reason Israel sold them was they were so clean that he was afraid of scratching them.

The girls B6 was also in great condition, but it is postwar and the drum brakes were added to make it match the boy's.

I alerted Israel to this auction when I saw this and he called them and gave them the correct info that they disseminated to the bidders.

As I recall, the price that Israel sold them for was pretty close to what they got in the auction so everybody did fairly well.


----------



## bobcycles (Mar 6, 2017)

ricobike said:


> The B6's were owned by my buddy Israel at one time.  He had bought it from Larry Busch at Memory Lanes back when they were in Perrysburg and we were there for a swap meet.  Larry had it hanging in the back room from the ceiling and It was all NOS and clean as a whistle.  Israel sold them to a guy at Memory Lanes in Grand Rapids a number of years ago.  I guess this is who the seller is now.  One reason Israel sold them was they were so clean that he was afraid of scratching them.
> 
> The girls B6 was also in great condition, but it is postwar and the drum brakes were added to make it match the boy's.
> 
> ...





-----Yep!  Totally remember that bike now at Perrysburg.  It was literally hanging above the fixtures for sale....and I also 
remember the  price back then was  pretty reasonable like 1800.00 or 1700.00 there abouts.  I thought it could possibly 
have been that bike, but wasn't positive....20 years ago memory jogger.

That auction service was pretty lame.  They milked your bids...  The timer made you think it was bottoming out and then 
it would add another 5 or 6 minutes.......it did that on all 4 bike auctions..... forcing you to bid ...then maybe even re-bid
again once you saw another 6 minutes suddenly pop outta no where.   Scammers...  screw their 23% excessive bidder
premium.
Still a good price for that bike regardless...  Has to be the only mint 41 out there full dress like that.


----------



## ricobike (Mar 7, 2017)

bobcycles said:


> -----Yep!  Totally remember that bike now at Perrysburg.  It was literally hanging above the fixtures for sale....and I also
> remember the  price back then was  pretty reasonable like 1800.00 or 1700.00 there abouts.  I thought it could possibly
> have been that bike, but wasn't positive....20 years ago memory jogger.




I was thinking it probably was 20+ years ago.  The price was similar to what a nice Phantom sold for then.  This had to have been prior to the 95 reissue.  My memory is fuzzy with what Israel paid for it, but I believe it was $2400.  I remember he also bought a Phantom for someone else at that price and I think the B6 was the same price, but I may be wrong.  At the time that seemed like it was on the high end, and I think Israel was able to buy it because people were mostly looking for Phantoms in those days.  

I'm amazed that you remember the bike, Bob.  That was a looooong time ago.  I only knew it was the one he had because of the girls postwar with the drum brakes.  No way could there be two sets of bikes in that configuration.


----------



## bobcycles (Mar 8, 2017)

ricobike said:


> I was thinking it probably was 20+ years ago.  The price was similar to what a nice Phantom sold for then.  This had to have been prior to the 95 reissue.  My memory is fuzzy with what Israel paid for it, but I believe it was $2400.  I remember he also bought a Phantom for someone else at that price and I think the B6 was the same price, but I may be wrong.  At the time that seemed like it was on the high end, and I think Israel was able to buy it because people were mostly looking for Phantoms in those days.
> 
> I'm amazed that you remember the bike, Bob.  That was a looooong time ago.  I only knew it was the one he had because of the girls postwar with the drum brakes.  No way could there be two sets of bikes in that configuration.





------yep hard to forget something that clean and original.   Would love to hear the story on how it ended up at Memory Lanes shop!  Those
guys were a magnet for great stuff.   The shop was awesome too, loaded with NOS vintage  bike parts.   I would say the Repop inventory % back then was about 5%?  maybe 10% .....today its 50/50 or worse.

That same trip I was in an antique mall in Wisconsin and found an aerocycle rack in one of the spaces for like 22.00
when I brought it up to pay for it, she said "Oh that's .......17.00  that space is 25% off!"  WAAA?????


----------



## ricobike (Mar 9, 2017)

I'm sure Larry would remember it if he were still here.  Not sure that Harv would, but he might.  I might ask him at the Spring meet.

I love stories like that about your rack.  Awesome find for sure in an antique store.  Israel had one of those at about the same time.  I believe his neighbor asked if he wanted the remains of an old bike in his basement.  Israel said "Sure" and dragged home a C model frame, with the rack attached.  I don't know what he did with the frame, but I remember he took the rack to Alan Kinsey's Des Moines swap to sell.  We weren't setting up, so he just took it out of the truck and carried it around.  It only took 5 minutes for someone to walk up to him and ask him if he was selling it.  He said "yes" and sold it for $75 .  I remember thinking he should hold onto it, but he was determined to sell it and thought $75 was a good deal.  Well, yeah, for the guy that bought it.  That guy was so excited I thought he was going to wet himself.  2 decades later when I got my motorbike without a rack you can bet I thought of that rack.  But my motorbike is a '39 so I didn't kill him .

Lots of fun over the years.  Great hobby.


----------

